

Filter Hacker News by tags - drx
http://archfinch.com/tags/hn

======
drx
Filter old and new Hacker News link by tags.

I've gone through old Hacker News links and tagged them. Also, every hour, new
HN posts are synced to Archfinch.

Only posts with at least 10 points are shown, and automatic tagging uses the
Delicious API (no autotagging involved). Users can also tag things manually
(and they do).

You can follow and block specific tags, e.g. you can follow linux, python and
math and block techcrunch, facebook and iphone.

Some highlights:

<http://archfinch.com/tags/ycstartup> \- all YC company news

<http://archfinch.com/tags/hn/videos> \- videos that appear on HN
(automatically embedded)

<http://archfinch.com/tags/hn/pics> \- same as above, except pics

<http://archfinch.com/tags/programming/history/lisp> \- an example of how deep
the tags go

